# HP USB Graphics Adapter problem



## FatFreddy2 (Jan 27, 2009)

Hello,
I have a HP TouchSmart IQ790 (Windows7 32 bit) with a HP USB Graphics Adapter fitted and connected to a Samsung LCD TV (LE32B). The adapter is connected to the PC IN VGA port on the rear of the TV.

I can get a mirrored image of the desktop on the Samsung TV, which is perfectly viewable with no problems. However, there is a problem with viewing video. I can only get a black image within the video window on the Samsung TV, even though everything is OK on the HP TouchSmart monitor. I am using the latest version of VLC to view video. I can get an image to appear momentarily in the video window on the Samsung TV if I click on one of the menu options (Media, Playback, Audio, Video etc) but the image freezes and disappears when the drop-down menu disappears.

I have checked screen resolution and refresh rate, and everything is OK there, with settings correct for the Samsung TV.

What can I do to get the video working on the Samsung TV?

Thanks in advance for any help,
Cheers,
fred


----------



## bassfisher6522 (Jul 22, 2012)

What's the model # of your HP USB adapter?


----------



## FatFreddy2 (Jan 27, 2009)

HP USB Graphics Adapter
Product No NL571AA
Regulatory Model No AN2464
Assembly No 518591-010
Spare No 584670-001
Manufactured February 2012


----------



## bassfisher6522 (Jul 22, 2012)

Ok...you say your using a VGA cable and the adapter model is for DVI. So how are you actually making the connection from your HP to your TV....confused?


----------



## bassfisher6522 (Jul 22, 2012)

Have you installed the driver for it....

Drivers, Software & Firmware for HP USB Graphics Adapter - HP Support Center


----------



## FatFreddy2 (Jan 27, 2009)

The USB Graphics Adapter comes with a DVI to VGA adapter.

And yes, of course i've installed the driver for it. The adapter comes with a driver and software CD.


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

Verify the supported resolution. Many TV's have limited supported input resolutions on PC inputs. In which case, it's likely not the screens native resolution.


----------



## FatFreddy2 (Jan 27, 2009)

Screen resolution is correct (1360 x 768)


----------



## FatFreddy2 (Jan 27, 2009)

and the vertical frequency is correct too (60Hz)


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

FatFreddy2 said:


> I can get a mirrored image of the desktop on the Samsung TV, which is perfectly viewable with no problems. However, there is a problem with viewing video. I can only get a black image within the video window on the Samsung TV, even though everything is OK on the HP TouchSmart monitor.


Do you mean you can see the rest of the desktop, but just the video portion is not displaying? 

I've seen issues in the past where you cannot display video on a cloned desktop. I don't recall if there is a solution.

Instead of cloning the desktop, extend the desktop and test.


----------



## FatFreddy2 (Jan 27, 2009)

Dogg said:


> Do you mean you can see the rest of the desktop, but just the video portion is not displaying?


That's right. There's no video in the vlc window on the TV, it's just black, even though the video is working ok on the computer.




Dogg said:


> Instead of cloning the desktop, extend the desktop and test.


Same problem.


Could it be the USB lead? Is there such a thing as a higher quality USB lead for handling video?


----------



## FatFreddy2 (Jan 27, 2009)

After failing to get the HP USB Graphics Adapter to work properly with my IQ790, I am now looking for a replacement mini VGA adapter. Will the FY828AA VGA adapter cable (for HP Mini 1000 compaq 700) work with the IQ790?


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

I've not used those type of adapters, so I cannot make any recommendations.

The problem is determining the cause of the problem. Is there is a video/overlay issue with the PC, or is it not supported by that adapter.

I would first test with a different media player. After that, manually update/reinstall the video drivers. And check for updates for the USB adapter drivers.


----------



## steve32mids (Jun 27, 2012)

I think you need to change the settings in control panel from clone to single display and then the screen on the hp should turn off and means the tv is the main display.


----------



## Panther063 (Jul 13, 2009)

steve32mids said:


> I think you need to change the settings in control panel from clone to single display and then the screen on the hp should turn off and means the tv is the main display.


I sort of agree, in settings it should show both screens connected and give you the option of selecting which is the primary screen, you could set the TV as the primary and see if that helps.


----------



## FatFreddy2 (Jan 27, 2009)

Hi Dogg, steve and Panther. Thanks for ideas guys, i've tried them all but to no avail. 

I've gone and bought a new mini-vga adapter cable off ebay, the same as the one that the PC would of been originally supplied with (I got the PC 2nd hand minus this cable). Hopefully this will work!

Cheers,
fred.


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

Product specs show it shipped with a USB NIC, not a USB video adapter.

The issue could also be related to the fact that this is a touch screen unit.


----------

